# quick questions



## Natalie123 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all, just a couple of quick questions. As a diabetic, am I right in thinking that I have to give birth in hospital and I will be induced early? What are the chances of c-section being needed? I am not pregnant but thinking about it, perhaps you could call be broody!


----------



## Copepod (Jan 6, 2012)

Answers depend on you local maternity services and your own health / home situation. 
Best to ask for referral to your local pre-conception diabetes clinic - or whatever it is called in your area. 

And worth mentioning that conception doesn't always happen when you want it to, but life without children can be good, too, speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi all, just a couple of quick questions. As a diabetic, am I right in thinking that I have to give birth in hospital and I will be induced early? What are the chances of c-section being needed? I am not pregnant but thinking about it, perhaps you could call be broody!



Hello! You'd be strongly encouraged to give birth in hospital, altho I do know a mum who had a home birth 2nd time around. 

Certainly here, they like to induce between 38 and 39 weeks, but again, I know the above mum refused induction on the condition that she had daily monitoring til she went into labour naturally.

At my hospital, I was told the rate of c-sections in T1 diabetics who were induced at the 38-39 week mark was 75%. I was offered an elective, opted for induction, had a very positive time and ultimately an emergency section. 

Ask away, if we can help.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2012)

I know only a couple of diabetic mums who've recently done it naurally, Natalie.  But to be fair, I don't know anyone from 'round here' who's done it at all recently!

Best ask - you have to go to the hosp on Monday LOL - mention it 'in passing' 'cos you have seen what people have said and just wondered' if you aren't ready to commit to the pre-conception clinic at the mo LOL

Have they got their own maternity services at Warwick Hosp?


----------



## Monkey (Jan 6, 2012)

Oooh, and I hadn't spotted you're in Warks - I'm v. near the Warks / West Mids border!


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 6, 2012)

I was induced at 36 weeks after a week in hospital as the placenta was failing. I was having very low hypos and my insulin requirements were falling rapidly at 35 weeks suggesting the placenta was failing. I was given steroids just in case but I was induced at 36 weeks and 2 days.  I gave birth naturally 2 days after induction and it was amazing. He didnt need any extra care and fed well straight away. I did need to be in hospital but I was completely in control of my diabetic care all the time. I am on an insulin pump.  

He was born 7lb8 which is quite a hefty size for a premature baby but ive not noticed any difference in his development. He's actually reached some goals before the target age ( genius child ha ha!) 

All the drs assumed it would end in a c section but my body said differently thankfully! 

I would never have been allowed a home birth even though i lived 100 yds from the hospital and my hba1c was 6% throughout. I think it depends on your hospital.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2012)

Funnily enough, the induction worked after just a few hours for a lady I know in B'ham.  Approx 4 hr labour, perfect baby, no SCBU - she wore her own pump throughout and her husband managed it and her BG while she was doing the work.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Its really helpful hearing this from you all. I will ask the nurses too but sometimes they just say what you want to hear! 

Monkey, it sounds like we are very close. I am in Kenilworth - near leamington and coventry


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 7, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Funnily enough, the induction worked after just a few hours for a lady I know in B'ham.  Approx 4 hr labour, perfect baby, no SCBU - she wore her own pump throughout and her husband managed it and her BG while she was doing the work.


Sounds like Birmingham is a good place to be then!! heehee


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2012)

Mmm, she did have to sign a disclaimer though.  But then she had at the beginning of her preg so she could stay on Levemir, then they said here - have a pump because her eyes were playing up terribly and she had to have all sorts of laser.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 17, 2012)

I would have been induced at 37 weeks, but had her at 34 due to pre-eclaimpsia.

The didnt want to give me a section unless i really needed one, and luckly i didnt.

Takes us diabetics longer to recover.

I wasnt offered anywhere but the hospital, but i dont mind. Its the only place i would want to be.

And with high risk pregnancys i dont know how anyone could do it at home.

each to there own  xx


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2012)

I wonder why they reckon it takes 'us longer' - when it doesn't take longer for anything else.  eg to recover from a 'routine' hysterectomy.

Unless, I suppose, you had really really bad control before during and after your op.  How old are their stats?


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 20, 2012)

Think its to do with our weakned immune systems. Cant remember. 

I know my control was good before and not to bad during even at the end. 

Think it depends on the team you have aswell. Id ask your team and see what they say.

I just know they really didnt want to have to give me a section and because of this i couldnt eat or drink the whole labour. The last time i ate was wednesday lunch at work and i had her friday evening. I was bloody starving. lol.
xx


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 25, 2012)

Monkey said:


> Hello! You'd be strongly encouraged to give birth in hospital, altho I do know a mum who had a home birth 2nd time around.
> 
> Certainly here, they like to induce between 38 and 39 weeks, but again, I know the above mum refused induction on the condition that she had daily monitoring til she went into labour naturally.
> 
> ...




Oooh this made my ears prick up, I have searched on google before now and not really found anything about anyone having a home birth with T1 diabetes. That fills me with hope   did everything go fine for her, and with the baby after? Did the MW's just carry out extra monitoring of the baby's blood sugars post birth?

What is the reasoning behind inducing diabetic mums to be early then?!  The rate of c-section in ANY woman who is induced early is also very high regardless of diabetes or not.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 25, 2012)

PhoebeC said:


> I just know they really didnt want to have to give me a section and because of this i couldnt eat or drink the whole labour. The last time i ate was wednesday lunch at work and i had her friday evening. I was bloody starving. lol.
> xx




My god you poor thing, you must have been ravenous!! Why wouldn't they let you eat?! It would make sense if they wanted you to have a c-section, not the other way about surely? Labour is called labour cos it's damn hard work, you need fuel for it! And especially water for hydration.

Or is it because of the diabetes in some way too?


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 25, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> My god you poor thing, you must have been ravenous!! Why wouldn't they let you eat?! It would make sense if they wanted you to have a c-section, not the other way about surely? Labour is called labour cos it's damn hard work, you need fuel for it! And especially water for hydration.
> 
> Or is it because of the diabetes in some way too?



I think was mixture of the pre-eclampsia and incase i needed a section.

I remember they where obessed with the water drip and how much was in the cafitor thing, making sure it was the same going in and out.

I was very bloated with liquid with the pre-eclamspia. So i think it was that aswell.

My mouth was so dry.

At one point on her birthday i was allowed to swill my mouth with water but when i asked again they said no, i was then only allowed a tiny sponge to dampned my lips and tounge. This actaully made me cry. I remember mum saying sorry to me. Bless her its horrid to see your child in pain. I dread to think how i will be in 20+ years if Jemima is ever in labour herself.

Its to do with fetal death i think, the last 3 weeks are very ricky for babies of diabetic mums. I cant remember, sorry xx


----------



## Monkey (Jan 25, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> Oooh this made my ears prick up, I have searched on google before now and not really found anything about anyone having a home birth with T1 diabetes. That fills me with hope   did everything go fine for her, and with the baby after? Did the MW's just carry out extra monitoring of the baby's blood sugars post birth?
> 
> What is the reasoning behind inducing diabetic mums to be early then?!  The rate of c-section in ANY woman who is induced early is also very high regardless of diabetes or not.



I only know her from an internet forum, but I think everything was fine - she'd had a very medical 1st birth, I think. I reckon you'd want an independent midwife or doula tho, personally.

Inducing early in twofold. There some evidence that the placenta begins to fail earlier in T1 pregnancies (I think the theory being that however well controlled you've been, it will still have been dealing with a wider range of blood sugar than in a non diabetic pregnancy). Secondly, size - again, however well controlled you've been, the chances of a larger than average baby are higher.

I was told that 75% of inductions between 38 and 39 weeks due to maternal T1 diabetes ended in c-sections at my hospital. They actually offered me an elective (1st timer) if I wanted to opt for it, knowing those statistics.

I was certainly allowed to drink water once in established labour, but not allowed to eat. Basically, the mw managed my diabetes for me, using the sliding scale.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 26, 2012)

Monkey said:


> I only know her from an internet forum, but I think everything was fine - she'd had a very medical 1st birth, I think. I reckon you'd want an independent midwife or doula tho, personally.
> 
> Inducing early in twofold. There some evidence that the placenta begins to fail earlier in T1 pregnancies (I think the theory being that however well controlled you've been, it will still have been dealing with a wider range of blood sugar than in a non diabetic pregnancy). Secondly, size - again, however well controlled you've been, the chances of a larger than average baby are higher.
> 
> ...




Do you mind if I ask what forum? I use a couple of parenting forums too, have done for a while. 

I'd be interested to see what they base the 'placenta failing' statistics on, as with many things pregnancy related it seems to often be based on outdated info.

Of course having never been pregnant when diabetic I have no idea what things I would come up against. I would rather have an elective section than ever be induced early though, it rarely ends well.

I had 2 babies at almost 9lbs anyway when not diabetic! 

Thank you for the info x


----------

